# Ceremonial Guard or courses at Meaford



## Walther89 (28 Mar 2014)

I have a hard time deciding which way to do. I did my DP1 less than a year ago. I need summer employment,so I got loaded onto CG tasking as parade rank and file. Honestly,I thought that it is going to be GD tasking. Now,I also chose the courses I want to do at Meaford and it is the same length as CG.

Whoever did CG: how is it? what is the typical daily routine like?

Every choice has its advantages, but I personally would prefer courses because it gives me skills and Meaford is not far from the place I live.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (28 Mar 2014)

Do you have trouble deciding what colour socks to wear?

Make up your own mind. You're already most ways there according to your last sentence.


----------



## Privateer (28 Mar 2014)

You may want to read through this (old) thread:  http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/40331.0


----------



## Tibbson (28 Mar 2014)

Walther89 said:
			
		

> I have a hard time deciding which way to do. I did my DP1 less than a year ago. I need summer employment,so I got loaded onto CG tasking as parade rank and file. Honestly,I thought that it is going to be GD tasking. Now,I also chose the courses I want to do at Meaford and it is the same length as CG.
> 
> Whoever did CG: how is it? what is the typical daily routine like?
> 
> Every choice has its advantages, but I personally would prefer courses because it gives me skills and Meaford is not far from the place I live.



I was lucky enough to be selected for CG back in the early 80s, when my belt was half the size it is now and my feet didn't swell.  lol  It was the busiest summer I ever had.  Long days working on kit, marathon drill practices, thousands of tourists, long stints on post.....all and all it was the best summer of my life.  I wouldn't have changed it for the world and every time I'm back up in Ottawa I wish I was able to do it all again.  

The opportunity for training is important too and it's something you are going to have to make a choice over.  I made mine and didn't regret it but that is what worked for me.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (28 Mar 2014)

Lets do a quick Advantage/Disadvantage matrix for this one:

Ceremonial Guard

Advantage:

- It's in Ottawa
- There Are Good Looking Ladies Everywhere
- There Are Good Looking Ladies Everywhere
- Did I already mention this one???  There Are Good Looking Ladies Everywhere!
-  You work four days on/four days off

Disadvantage:

- You need to do drill
- You need to polish boots
- You need to do drill
- You need to polish boots


Meaford GD:

Advantage:

- You don't need to do drill
- You don't need to polish boots
- You won't have to do THAT MUCH

Disadvantage:

- You're in Meaford (Ottawa definitely trumps it)
- You may still end up doing shitty tasks
- Not as many pretty ladies

As for weighting I give the Pretty ladies factor a 3 and every other factor a 1....

Therefore, Ceremonial Guard it is


----------



## Walther89 (28 Mar 2014)

Well, it is a hard choice because doing drill and polishing boots may be more mentally boring than doing 2 ic course,driver wheeled or recce.

Is there BMQ like pressure when it comes to drill? How can you do 4 days on and 4 days off during class B?


----------



## Tibbson (28 Mar 2014)

Walther89 said:
			
		

> Well, it is a hard choice because doing drill and polishing boots may be more mentally boring than doing 2 ic course,driver wheeled or recce.
> 
> Is there BMQ like pressure when it comes to drill? How can you do 4 days on and 4 days off during class B?



How?  When you days are 12-16 hours long the 4 and 4 schedule is nothing to complain about.  MPs and other shift work trades use a similar schedule and they often have Class B working with them.


----------



## Walther89 (28 Mar 2014)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> How?  When you days are 12-16 hours long the 4 and 4 schedule is nothing to complain about.  MPs and other shift work trades use a similar schedule and they often have Class B working with them.



Thanks for the info. Is there leave on the weekends?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Mar 2014)

No.....4 on and 4 OFF.


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Mar 2014)

Walther89 said:
			
		

> Well, it is a hard choice because doing drill and polishing boots may be more mentally boring than doing 2 ic course,driver wheeled or recce.
> 
> Is there BMQ like pressure when it comes to drill? How can you do 4 days on and 4 days off during class B?



I've had a few friends lured in with that 4 days on and 4 days off trick, it ain't set in stone 
Plus just because they tell you you're going there to be on CG that doesn't mean you'll be one of the guys or girls marching around. You could be driving people to the hospital back and forth and filling up jerry cans of water all summer.


----------



## AgentSmith (28 Mar 2014)

I did CG back in 2010. 

The one month of drill (oddly enough called intensive drill) feels like BMQ sometimes because of the high standards but eventually you get used to it.

For the month of intensive drill you wear combats most of the time but on Tuesdays and Thursdays it was 3Bs. After a few weeks we started to wear our uniforms for full parade practice. Weekends are off. We worked on a 6 days on 3 off schedule and it was nice except I had no idea what day of the month it was xP. My friends who did the tasking a year after me said the schedule was 6 on 2 off. So it varies depending on how many people they have doing the tasking.  The days off can fall anywhere during the week so you could be working over the weekend and have Monday-Wednesday off for example. 

After the first month you start off with the Governor Generals parade. It's pretty straightforward. There's also the Canada day celebration which you will be a part of. I was part of the honor guard when the Queen came to Ottawa which was amazing (and so far the coolest thing I've done in my career) There might also be other special events to (like the change of land staff parade where I got to meet Peter MacKay) You will be in the spotlight a lot, so no pressure!   There is also Fortissimo at the end of the summer which has all kinds of fun things going on. I was tasked with helping to set up the obstacle course while others were tasked with ceremonial drill or actually running through the obstacle course.

For the rest of the summer you will get into doing either the changing of the guard or sentry at the tomb or GG's house. For changing of the guard: You will be inspected every morning making sure your boots are polished, your bearskin hat looks good, and your pants are ironed.  After inspection you go to the parking lot and do a quick drill practice then it's on the bus. You get to the armory and hydrate before stepping off. Once the parade is done depending on how you do you may get remedial drill or you may not. Personally my div only got remedial drill a couple of times and even then it wasn't that bad. Normally there is something scheduled in the afternoon (usually PT, classes, etc) but for the most part you are free to do what you want in the afternoons. Usually we were done by lunch time.

For sentry your timings are a bit earlier and you hop on the bus and go straight to either the tomb of the unknown solider or the GG's house. When you aren't on sentry at the tomb you can walk around down town Ottawa in civies as long as you're back in time for your shift. Or you could be in your DEU's making sure people don't harass the sentry's and answering any questions about the guard. On sentry it's not too bad. You can walk around if you're feeling stiff by tapping your rifle and doing specific drill to march back and forth with your partner. It can get rather boring at times when there aren't a lot of people around. For the GGs house you are stuck down by the trailer in the back watching movies or grilling burgers. We were allowed to go up to see people for a while until a guy who was off shift started to serenade the sentry with a guitar. The days on sentry are longer and you're usually back to Carleton university by dinner time. You're let go for the day and are free to iron and polish some more.

Carleton University is an ok place, 10min bus ride from downtown Ottawa and from what I remember you could drink in your room....we had some crazy room parties   The food is pretty good and there are lots of places to go running and some cool sights to see. Personally I found the gym to be way too crowded there. Also the guards do host smokers and other parties throughout the summer that are a good time. 

Any other questions feel free to PM me.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Mar 2014)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> No.....4 on and 4 OFF.



Bruce

Some people just can't do the math.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (28 Mar 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Meaford GD:
> 
> Advantage:
> 
> ...



Sounds like you needed to do more road trips to Sauble Beach and Wasaga beach... lots of good looking girls.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Mar 2014)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you needed to do more road trips to Sauble Beach and Wasaga beach... lots of good looking girls.



An hours drive compared to everywhere......


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (28 Mar 2014)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> An hours drive compared to everywhere......



So about the same as driving anywhere in Ottawa?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (28 Mar 2014)

Bird_Gunner45 said:
			
		

> Sounds like you needed to do more road trips to Sauble Beach and Wasaga beach... lots of good looking girls.



Lol it was an attempt at humour, ladies do love the red scarlets though, certainly more so then CF relish  ;D

As for Sauble and Wasaga Beach.  Lots of rich Toronto ladies up there = high maintenance ... No thank you  ;D


----------



## dapaterson (28 Mar 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Lol it was an attempt at humour, ladies do love the red scarlets though, certainly more so then CF relish  ;D
> 
> As for Sauble and Wasaga Beach.  Lots of rich Toronto ladies up there = high maintenance ... No thank you  ;D



You just need to try being a Boy Toy to a cougar, instead of hitting on trust fund 19 year olds.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (28 Mar 2014)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You just need to try being a Boy Toy to a cougar, instead of hitting on trust fund 19 year olds.



I think maybe you're right.... a change in tactics is required!


----------



## brihard (28 Mar 2014)

Walther89 said:
			
		

> I have a hard time deciding which way to do. I did my DP1 less than a year ago. I need summer employment,so I got loaded onto CG tasking as parade rank and file. Honestly,I thought that it is going to be GD tasking. Now,I also chose the courses I want to do at Meaford and it is the same length as CG.
> 
> Whoever did CG: how is it? what is the typical daily routine like?
> 
> Every choice has its advantages, but I personally would prefer courses because it gives me skills and Meaford is not far from the place I live.



I've done rank and file at CG twice in my second and third summers in the reserves. I later went back as an NCO and worked on th headquarters side. The latter was not *a* good experience for me, but it did turn into some very good learning.

Rank and file isn't a bad gig- it's what you make if it really. If you decide to be miserable it will give you countless reasons to be. Now it is, to be blunt, all the parade-square BS that I loathe about the military, and it will be a summer that will contribute little if anything to your development as a soldier. HOWEVER, lest I sound too bitter, if you go in deciding to make the most of it, a really great time can be had. It's a chance to get to know other troops from all over the place, and make some strong friendships. Ottawa's a fantastic city in the summer (it was home for me for years), and there's a ton to see and do, lots of fun to be had, and all kinds of great watering holes an easy walk or bus ride from Carleton. Living at Carleton is pretty jammy, you'll probably share a university residence room with one other person. You'll make quite good money. Some guys even sign up for a summer class or two at Carleton while they're there- there are often evening courses, so if you are or will be a university student, you might even knock a credit or two off. I did that my last summer there.

Meaford, conversely, is... Well, Meaford is Meaford. Anyone who can manage to be miserable at CG will manage to be miserable at Meaford. What Meaford will offer you is likely some progression in your career. You spoke of lining up a couple courses, and I see that you're a gunner. I am of the mindset that you should take every course you can get, and your trade has no shortage of them. You will be a better gunner for getting that training. Time spent in Meaford has the redeeming quality of giving you lots of opportunity to learn more about your trade, and the army in generally *if* if you are attentive and open to such learning. You would also stand a better chance of being free for the big exercise at the end of the summer, and for soldiering in the reserves they are generally worth going to.

So my leanings? If you have courses on offer, take them! Go to Meaford and get more learning under your belt. You said it's close to home for you anyway. With that said- if you decide to take CG, then more power to you, make the most of it, and enjoy Ottawa. Either way you appear to have a full summer of Class B lined up for you, which in this day and age makes 'Which tasking?' a great dilemma to have.


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (28 Mar 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Lol it was an attempt at humour, ladies do love the red scarlets though, certainly more so then CF relish  ;D
> 
> As for Sauble and Wasaga Beach.  Lots of rich Toronto ladies up there = high maintenance ... No thank you  ;D



I appologize for the lack of "tone" as mine was an attempt at humour as well  ;D

Though... as a Grey County kid born and raised there was some pride involved


----------



## thehare (29 Mar 2014)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> Lol it was an attempt at humour, ladies do love the red scarlets though, certainly more so then CF relish  ;D
> 
> As for Sauble and Wasaga Beach.  Lots of rich Toronto ladies up there = high maintenance ... No thank you  ;D



Hey if you're looking for low maintenance there's always the bars in Owen Sound *cough* The Harb *cough*  :stirpot:


----------



## Bird_Gunner45 (29 Mar 2014)

thehare said:
			
		

> Hey if you're looking for low maintenance there's always the bars in Owen Sound *cough* The Harb *cough*  :stirpot:



If you want really low maintenance than you could always saunter over to Smugglers.....


----------



## Walther89 (31 Mar 2014)

Thank you very much for your advice. I think I'd be better off taking courses at Meaford and advancing my knowledge within the regiment.

I don't doubt that CG is an awesome experience. 

I was also wondering if it is hard to be nominated for PLQ once you are a corporal. Once you possess all the qualifications, does the unit really nominate people with certain outstanding performance?

I am not really sure if I will be able to take courses in summer 2015 because I might be working full-time.


----------



## Jarnhamar (31 Mar 2014)

In theory the top Corporals will be vetted and only the best and brightest will be nominated.  
In practice the unit will send whoever is available.


----------



## brihard (31 Mar 2014)

Walther89 said:
			
		

> Thank you very much for your advice. I think I'd be better off taking courses at Meaford and advancing my knowledge within the regiment.
> 
> I don't doubt that CG is an awesome experience.
> 
> ...



If you show competence and drive, and express interest in PLQ you *should* stand a decent chance. It's easier still if you can make yourself available outside the summer when most reservists do the course. PLQs are constantly running year round. There is no such thing as a reg force PLQ or a reserve PLQ; same course. In practise a few summer sessions will be nearly all reservists, because they are prioritized for that purpose, and the fall-winter-spring sessions are mostly regular force. However if a reserve member is available during the rest of the year, absolutely nothing precludes their unit from nominating them. There were a few PLQ Infantry sessions in the last few years that I got guys loaded on where they were pretty much the only reservists on the course, and typically they did just fine. If your unit is switched on and knows they can do this, and if you show drive and make yourself available, PLQ can be pretty easy to get. If you simply wait in line and only are available for the summer sessions, you'll typically be competing against more people for fewer spots.

Some employers are sympathetic to taking leave without pay for military stuff, others aren't. The nice thing about PLQ is it's one of the easier courses to wordsmith into what it gives back to an employer- leadership and management skilsl are something everyone likes to see.


----------



## Walther89 (31 Mar 2014)

Brihard said:
			
		

> If you show competence and drive, and express interest in PLQ you *should* stand a decent chance. It's easier still if you can make yourself available outside the summer when most reservists do the course. PLQs are constantly running year round. There is no such thing as a reg force PLQ or a reserve PLQ; same course. In practise a few summer sessions will be nearly all reservists, because they are prioritized for that purpose, and the fall-winter-spring sessions are mostly regular force. However if a reserve member is available during the rest of the year, absolutely nothing precludes their unit from nominating them. There were a few PLQ Infantry sessions in the last few years that I got guys loaded on where they were pretty much the only reservists on the course, and typically they did just fine. If your unit is switched on and knows they can do this, and if you show drive and make yourself available, PLQ can be pretty easy to get. If you simply wait in line and only are available for the summer sessions, you'll typically be competing against more people for fewer spots.
> 
> Some employers are sympathetic to taking leave without pay for military stuff, others aren't. The nice thing about PLQ is it's one of the easier courses to wordsmith into what it gives back to an employer- leadership and management skilsl are something everyone likes to see.



Thanks. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## Walther89 (9 Apr 2014)

Regarding CG, I understand it is the military.However, if I am trade qualified,does that mean there will be BMQ-like pressure on the drill and everything else? 
What time do CG people usually get dismissed?

Thanks


----------



## AgentSmith (9 Apr 2014)

For me when I did it, in some ways it felt like BMQ, having to relearn all the basic drill to CG level. You will have PT at least 3 times a week during intensive drill and you will be inspected to ensure your uniform is up to the standards expected. Boots will have to be polished and pants ironed every night.

Dismissal time is all depending on what you're doing. Most days we were done shortly after getting back from the changing of the guard parade (assuming no remedial drill) or sometimes we would do PT or other lectures and be dismissed after that.


----------

